# Meet Tank-



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well heres Tank... had the pygos for a month and had to get back into the rhom game-- this fish is AMAZING, the pics kinda suck- hes so much bigger in person! George is the man!! He gave me a great deal on this fish!! He came in FRi evening so he is still a bit roughed up but he is healing by the day--- already eating great for me and chases me like mad thru the glass!! I had to stop playing tag the other night because he opened up wide and cracked his lower jaw into the glass... never thought id own a rhom this large... THANKS AGAIN G!,


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

WoW Dude that rhombeus is top notch! Is that what you call a highback?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, you could def call him a true highback! haha, hes between 10-12in tall no question from his hi point to his low point--- hes a fish that could def use a bigger/taller tank(125)--- but in the 2 days ive had him he seems happy in his home... so we'll see how things go over time-


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice man,,, but you can have it i like my flashy 6-8 incherz there the impressive ones


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... ok cue^ have you ever seen a 15" rhom? im guessing not---


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i see yours...lol naw um just shittin ya hes cool..just that thay cost to much $$$$$$$$$$$$ that turns me off


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

That is a beast.


----------



## tern017 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice lookin Rhom Mike








By the way, your old pygo's are doing great!! They are eating like mad and should be bulkin up soon.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

cueball said:


> i see yours...lol naw um just shittin ya hes cool..just that thay cost to much $$$$$$$$$$$$ that turns me off


you need to see one in person cue- only thing youll be shittin is your pants!

greg- great to hear the pygos are doing well! i hope your happy with them and i hope you can put up some pics in the near future when theyu start adding size? they are quite the eaters and i really believe treating them with prazi helped that- i kind of have to thank you for taking them off my hands too man... otherwise someone else would have bought this guy- so thanks, it was a win win for both of us-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful KOK great pickup Tank is way better then cyclops

Ive seen a 16 inch rhomb in person

Big RHombs are amazing


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah hes a tank cout--- cyclops has only one eye remember--- tank has two eyes i just dont think the one works real great? with that being said he is by far the smartest/calmest and most alert rhom i have ever owned(out of 4) and ive only had him a couple days! when he turns and shows his rough eye it seems he cant necessarily see great out of it but he can def sense my prescense and he'll turn quick and get right up in your face- not shittin you, he makes you jump away from the tank when he does this-


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice pickup. A rhom that large is always a great fish to display. Still have the ven?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad to hear you pygos went to a good home and you got your dream fish again! Seems like your much happier bro. Looks beautiful, make sure you keep us updated, maybe even post a video when he gets settled in. I may have to make a trip up to the dells to see this beast







. Congrats again man.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Very nice pickup. A rhom that large is always a great fish to display. Still have the ven?


b_ack you need to update yourself and read my thread on the ven....

skuba- let me know if your ever in the area, its nice talkin p's to someone who appreciates them, most all my friends/family just dont have a clue and they think im crazy.... and if i were ever to post a vid, this would be the fish to do so with... like i said when he charges the tank, i back off!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Very nice pickup. A rhom that large is always a great fish to display. Still have the ven?


b_ack you need to update yourself and read my thread on the ven....

[/quote]

Sorry I've been real busy at work lately and haven't had the chance to leave the lounge. Link to said thread?


----------



## tern017 (Jun 8, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i see yours...lol naw um just shittin ya hes cool..just that thay cost to much $$$$$$$$$$$$ that turns me off


you need to see one in person cue- only thing youll be shittin is your pants!

greg- great to hear the pygos are doing well! i hope your happy with them and i hope you can put up some pics in the near future when theyu start adding size? they are quite the eaters and i really believe treating them with prazi helped that- i kind of have to thank you for taking them off my hands too man... otherwise someone else would have bought this guy- so thanks, it was a win win for both of us-
[/quote]

Thanks to you as well Mike -great fish. I agree about the Prazi. I've always used it for new fish and I definately think it helps. I'll get some pics of them up in the next month or so when they start putting on some size. Definately a win/win for the both of us, as you've got a great looking Rhom there.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah hes a tank cout--- cyclops has only one eye remember--- tank has two eyes i just dont think the one works real great? with that being said he is by far the smartest/calmest and most alert rhom i have ever owned(out of 4) and ive only had him a couple days! when he turns and shows his rough eye it seems he cant necessarily see great out of it but he can def sense my prescense and he'll turn quick and get right up in your face- not shittin you, he makes you jump away from the tank when he does this-


Sounds like your having fun and your happy

Hopefully he lives a long time for you


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Great looking fish. I'd be proud of that big sucker. Good to hear he's doing well and eating good so soon after the big move.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome looking rhom, there so impressive when they attain sises like that and i love the grey color on him good luck with him man


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

that is a gorgeous fish, I just picked up a 2" peru BR can't wait for mine to get that size......................... in 13yrs! hahahaha!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow that monster rhom looks great









you have managed to outdo yourself again by owning another one of a kind rhom. are you gonna try and add a school of neons like you mentioned before?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> wow that monster rhom looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, thats what people keep tellin me- they couldnt beleive how big the ven was... this guy is much bigger- and hes a mad chaser... so bad last night that you couldnt come within arms reach without him up at the glass, and then he pounded 3 jumbo shrimp... im not real big on the attacking the glass thing- his jaw is all beat up right now--- the neons are the other problem, there are still 6 left in there and one other kind of tetra and he is chasing them at night, i think thats where most of the damage to the chin is coming from... this morning there were watermarks all up and down the side of the tank--- so, its early but i think ill do a water change and get them dithers out of there tonight? it will be fun trying to catch those bastards without freakin him out-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

wow kok very nice, sounds like he got the character to go with his size, fish of a lifetime that


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

hey KOK, def a very nice pick up. congrats man.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> wow that monster rhom looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, thats what people keep tellin me- they couldnt beleive how big the ven was... this guy is much bigger- and hes a mad chaser... so bad last night that you couldnt come within arms reach without him up at the glass, and then he pounded 3 jumbo shrimp... im not real big on the attacking the glass thing- his jaw is all beat up right now--- the neons are the other problem, there are still 6 left in there and one other kind of tetra and he is chasing them at night, i think thats where most of the damage to the chin is coming from... this morning there were watermarks all up and down the side of the tank--- so, its early but i think ill do a water change and get them dithers out of there tonight? it will be fun trying to catch those bastards without freakin him out-
[/quote]

Sounds like you may need to get some thicker glass for that bad ass.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That thing is an absolute monster. Congrats once again on the beautiful fish. 
That is definitley worth displaying in your home. What size of tank is it eventually going to end up in?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well... as i progress in work, im looking to setup a new home next fall- he would look real good in a 180g i think? i am gonna take the time between to observe him- like i mentioned he seems fine in the 125 as is... gotta focus on getting his chin healed up for now-


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very good. I was thinking a 180g would be nice too. Probably since I have one and i've wanted a monster rhom like that ever since I got it! haha Sure the Rhom cost more than the tank..But who cares, definitley well worth it i'd say.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys would be shocked if i told you how much George sold him to me for.... but, "Thats Family Business"


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

how about some more pics? some full tank shots


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ill take some tonight... his tank is bare-


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

wow that is one amazing looking rhom! I hope to have one that size someday


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

That is one hell of a monster you have there hopefully I can own one that big one day.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

couple more pics... these were taken a few nights ago, he has healed up more since-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Its incredible how high back he is


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

any major live feedings planned?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lament configuration said:


> any major live feedings planned?


He doesnt know how to do vids


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

man that is such a tip top specimen, any healed up scars will just make it look even better, nicely highbacked, the flat stomach makes it look more so


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dont pick on me cout! I do plan on not feeding him for a couple days next week and dropping in a koi... with the agression he has shown and appetite... I dont think it will last too long--- so far he has eaten smelt, shrimp, and salmon... doesnt seem to picky at all- sorry it wont be video taped, but ill tell ya all about it-



locust said:


> man that is such a tip top specimen, any healed up scars will just make it look even better, nicely highbacked, the flat stomach makes it look more so


thanks locust... his fins have heeled except for the split on the dorsal... which is starting to fill in, gonna do a cleaning after work today and add more salt for the chin and take the neons out(if i can)-- I agree tho- his square shape is what really gives him that crazy look- and i think to keep that look im gonna want to avoid overfeeding him?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

salmon is probly the fatty food, trouble is they love it, think it would be a while before his gut gets rounder , i say feed him up for now, maybe he didnt get a lot of food in the past?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well when i asked g about his feedings he said he ate "normal"--- he is def not eating normal for me(atleast from what i have seen)--- im gonna lay off the salmon, i just wanted to try it? shrimp seems to be the way to go... g never mentioned his aggressive behavior either- maybe the airplane ride changed him a bit? who knows-


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad to see more pics posted of that big guy. Awesome fish!

I agree the airplane ride etc. may of made him agressive. I had a 10" RBP up until april. When I moved him 3 years ago he was insanely agressive like never before. When I walked in the room he would go nuts trying to get at me. I had my mom stop by to feed my Ps since I didnt live at my new place for another week after the Ps were moved. She said the big one was really pissed off. He calmed after a couple weeks and we were cool again.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

oh my good!!! that's not a highback....THAT'S A HIGHMOUNTAIN!!! =D


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

a lil more tank before i stop taking pics for a little while....


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

dude definatly post a vid of him man


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well... ill see what i can do? he ate squid for me last night--- he has now taken down smelt, shrimp, salmon, and squid- not exactly picky! haha- what other foods could i try with him? or is this a pretty good varied diet? i like the shrimp and squid because it is the least messy of the foods- ive been feeding him jumbo shrimp that have no shell, i see now the shell may be good for them?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the shell is good for him so try that

I would try feeding tilapia or catfish fillets


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

Best kick-ass looking jumbo Rhom I've seen so far


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

coutl said:


> the shell is good for him so try that
> 
> I would try feeding tilapia or catfish fillets


yeah, ill buy him a bag with the shell on this weekend--- i have some tilapia in the freezer now- ill try that tonight- altho it looked like he really liked the squid-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Squid is good to keep feeding tank that if thats his favorite


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very very very very good , nice fish


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well when i asked g about his feedings he said he ate "normal"--- he is def not eating normal for me(atleast from what i have seen)--- im gonna lay off the salmon, i just wanted to try it? shrimp seems to be the way to go... g never mentioned his aggressive behavior either- maybe the airplane ride changed him a bit? who knows-


they definetely change from transport first from the peruvian amazon to lima what is probably a 10+h transport...then from lima to the states what takes probably around 20+ hours and then another transport to ur door for such a territorial animal EXTREMELY stressfull. if u would do that with a great white shark (another territorial predator) -he'd probably die...anyways, ur guy is a real monster...if u would take out the lil guys he will recover in no time.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Man, great decision on the rhom. You can always get a pygo shoal, but not a fish like yours!









If you get a 180 for him, you could pick up a group of baby caribes next summer for the 125.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

wundwasser said:


> Man, great decision on the rhom. You can always get a pygo shoal, but not a fish like yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man! thats a very good point-hes very content in his 125(biggest tank he has been in), but a 180 would be nice... another year probably- and it sure would be fun to have a open 125!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KOK how is he in a 125?? that seems way to small with only the 18 inch width???


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the 125 is fine for him... no worries cout- like i said the store that was keeping him had him in a 125, g had him in a 75--- if i thought there was a problem i would do something... he is fine- he doesnt use the depth of the tank anyway... pretty much just hugs the front of the glass- does a turn and is right up front again... if hes not doing that hes just sitting in the middle floating in his current looking out-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya it seems that he would like the 6ft aspect I was just wondering width but if hes always up front thats fine


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats a MONSTER!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

coutl said:


> Ya it seems that he would like the 6ft aspect I was just wondering width but if hes always up front thats fine


yeah he has to have atleast that 6 ft... he never even looks at the back wall or faces in that direction--- or atleast he hasnt yet-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Ya it seems that he would like the 6ft aspect I was just wondering width but if hes always up front thats fine


yeah he has to have atleast that 6 ft... he never even looks at the back wall or faces in that direction--- or atleast he hasnt yet-
[/quote]

cool


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice wish that other p's were for sale around here other than RBP. I want an elong.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> very nice wish that other p's were for sale around here other than RBP. I want an elong.


where are you at?


----------

